# GK 1 v 1s



## Grace T. (Apr 17, 2017)

Wanted to get folks impression (whether from the striker or GK perspective) about how coaches are teaching GK's to handle the one v one these days, particularly in SoCal?  Is it more the traditional approach (hands low, crouched, with the aim of diving into the ball with hands), the crazy ivan (approach quickly at full speed, into a slide tackle if necessary), the conservative approach (approach high and moderately paced but don't dive until the forward makes a move and mainly focused on cutting the angle and worrying about the higher chips), or the German method (blocking with leg splits)?  Any opinions as to effectiveness?  I learned it with the traditional method but I think it has a weakness when done towards the wings, but the opinions seem to be all over the map and you can find youtubers giving a variety of conflicting advice.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 18, 2017)

I would think all of the above.  If a keeper only has 1 method the other teams will figure this out and exploit this.  I would prefer that my daughter take the traditional approach until the right time then go crazy Ivan (love the name).  Keepers never get enough work with corners, crosses, and breakaways.  Good luck.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 18, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I would think all of the above.  If a keeper only has 1 method the other teams will figure this out and exploit this.  I would prefer that my daughter take the traditional approach until the right time then go crazy Ivan (love the name).  Keepers never get enough work with corners, crosses, and breakaways.  Good luck.


I agree with this.  IMHO, the traditional approach and crazy Ivan can go well together...using the crazy Ivan against the wings (where one post is protected by the body) and the traditional straight on (when two posts need to be guarded).  IIRC, they call it the crazy Ivan because it got started in Eastern Europe (adapted from the German method with the leg splits).  IIRC the conservative approach is more prevalent in Asia, where refs are more likely to card a crazy Ivan.  But the conservative approach (which seems to be focused on avoiding cards/injuries and chips over the head or shots to the far corner) is 180 from the crazy Ivan where the goalkeeper is called to practically crashed into the forward...even the speed coming off the goalkeeper arc is very different.  I've seen them all used in socal, so I'm curious as to what people have seen and what they find to be effective or not effective.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 18, 2017)

p.s. the reaction I've seen from supporters of the relevant forward after a crazy Ivan usually call loudly for a red card or banning the move.  For example, Hamid of DC United famously got a red card in 2011 for doing it.  Some argued it was a reckless attempt to take out the attacking player.  But if you look closely at the video, Hamid was just doing the crazy Ivan and missed the ball because the attacking player failed to retain possession and just kick balled it up the field.


----------



## AFC (Apr 18, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> p.s. the reaction I've seen from supporters of the relevant forward after a crazy Ivan usually call loudly for a red card or banning the move.  For example, Hamid of DC United famously got a red card in 2011 for doing it.  Some argued it was a reckless attempt to take out the attacking player.  But if you look closely at the video, Hamid was just doing the crazy Ivan and missed the ball because the attacking player failed to retain possession and just kick balled it up the field.


This is not a good example. Goalkeeper in this case had no business being outside the box as it was a defender there and forward was not going towards the goal. It's a Red card all day long no matter what level or league your playing at.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Apr 18, 2017)

Quick steps, hands low then make a play.  Stalking and cutting down angles then make the play once the striker runs out of time or space.  If the forward takes too big of a touch then crazy Ivan all day.  Strikers and keepers are the most fun to watch because they have to have a killer instinct to be effective.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 18, 2017)

Grace, your question assumes that youth club coaches actually give instruction to goalkeepers even occasionally.  In my daughter's 6 years of club (5 different coaches) I could fit the amount of coaching she's gotten specific to her position from a head coach into a 45 minute session.  And the majority of that coaching is on distribution.  I don't see that there is any rhyme or reason to how club coaches teach ANYTHING to keepers.  It is pathetic.  Unless you find a coach who actually played keeper before, I'm astonished at how little soccer coaches understand the keeper position.  Private GK trainers are a totally different story.  They teach them all kinds of things, but I've found her team coaches to be almost useless in terms of developing her tactics as a keeper.  To answer your question about how keepers in SoCal are trained for 1 v 1 situations, I think it depends solely on the GK coach and usually where they are from (South America, Latin America, US, UK, etc.).  My DD's GK trainer once told me that he doesn't tell them how to deal in a 1 v 1 because he believes it is best done by instinct and he doesn't want to cripple his keepers by making them think, he just wants them to react.  He runs drills where they do it in a traditional manner where they stay low and dive and also some where it is more conservative coming out about halfway and standing tall to cut down the angles, but he doesn't discuss the tactics with them.  I thought that was a pretty lame answer at first, but my daughter has told me that her best 1 v 1 saves are all just instinct and that if she overthinks it, she usually gives up the goal.  I agree that keepers should have a variety of tactics in their toolbox.  Good luck finding an answer.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 18, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> .  I thought that was a pretty lame answer at first, but my daughter has told me that her best 1 v 1 saves are all just instinct and that if she overthinks it, she usually gives up the goal.  I agree that keepers should have a variety of tactics in their toolbox.  Good luck finding an answer.


I agree with your DD about instinct but that only works if you've been taught the techniques properly...for example if you do the crazy Ivan and leave the far post open, it's an easy strike to the far post every time....or if you do the conservative approach and aren't using your legs properly you are going to get megged.  The question sparking this is because my son to date has been taught the traditional way but got fooled this last game by a Ronaldinho rollover (a rollover with a stepover) off a punt by a very skilled striker when DS  did the traditional to the wings (and IMHO the traditional method doesn't work well to the wings...it leaves, again, the far post open).  I've thought about teaching him the crazy Ivan, but the crazy Ivans I've seen (whether pro, college, or youth) can sometimes be controversial.  The more conservative approach doesn't work too well, IMHO, particularly against a skilled striker as it gives them too much time to pull a move.


----------



## Dargle (Apr 18, 2017)

At least at the younger age groups, most GK trainers at the big clubs teach either the conservative approach or the traditional methods with zones for when to come out and how far.  The theory seems to be that the crazy Ivan and the German method are both more instinctive moves that some keepers do without being taught, whereas the conservative and traditional methods are more easily taught to everyone in a group GK training session.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 18, 2017)

Dargle said:


> At least at the younger age groups, most GK trainers at the big clubs teach either the conservative approach or the traditional methods with zones for when to come out and how far.  The theory seems to be that the crazy Ivan and the German method are both more instinctive moves that some keepers do without being taught, whereas the conservative and traditional methods are more easily taught to everyone in a group GK training session.


Useful info.  Thanks!  The problem with doing the crazy Ivan instinctually is that it is easy to leave open the far post for an easy shot....a keeper might be able to figure it out after a few shots go to the far post but it would take a bit of trial and error and a coach that might point out you aren't going far enough into the center (and as Mystery Train points out, the coach might not think to do that).   As to the German method...maybe if they follow the Bundesleague a keeper might try it...but short of that, I'd find it hard that someone might think to do a leg split like that instinctually and without hurting themselves .


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 18, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> I agree with your DD about instinct but that only works if you've been taught the techniques properly...for example if you do the crazy Ivan and leave the far post open, it's an easy strike to the far post every time....or if you do the conservative approach and aren't using your legs properly you are going to get megged.  The question sparking this is because my son to date has been taught the traditional way but got fooled this last game by a Ronaldinho rollover (a rollover with a stepover) off a punt by a very skilled striker when DS  did the traditional to the wings (and IMHO the traditional method doesn't work well to the wings...it leaves, again, the far post open).  I've thought about teaching him the crazy Ivan, but the crazy Ivans I've seen (whether pro, college, or youth) can sometimes be controversial.  The more conservative approach doesn't work too well, IMHO, particularly against a skilled striker as it gives them too much time to pull a move.


Agreed.  I told my DD that if you charge out and the attacker makes a nice move to beat you, at least you made them earn it.  No shame in that.  Never let them casually pick out their favorite spot in the back of the net.


----------



## Dargle (Apr 18, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> Useful info.  Thanks!  The problem with doing the crazy Ivan instinctually is that it is easy to leave open the far post for an easy shot....a keeper might be able to figure it out after a few shots go to the far post but it would take a bit of trial and error and a coach that might point out you aren't going far enough into the center (and as Mystery Train points out, the coach might not think to do that).   As to the German method...maybe if they follow the Bundesleague a keeper might try it...but short of that, I'd find it hard that someone might think to do a leg split like that instinctually and without hurting themselves .


Your assumption  is that the GK trainers in big clubs watch kids in game action.  They typically don't or do so at most only once.  That leaves the team coaches, who usually don't have much advice to offer GKs at all.  In this situation without really seeing the players in a game, teaching the other methods is the safest approach.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 18, 2017)

Parents go crazy when a keeper takes out a player but have NO problem with their kids kicking at the keeper when they already have their hands on the ball.  Happened recently in futsal; told my kid that if it was me I would have stood  up and start swinging. Luckily she is calmer than me.  At a minimum she need to stuff her gloves into their face.  The refs were useless.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Apr 18, 2017)

The crazy Ivan only works if the striker takes too big of a touch.  If they maintain control of the ball then they can shoot to that far post accurately.  The idea behind the move is to close down the distance and force an errant shot because the striker runs out of time and space.  If he keeps getting beat to the far post he should do a bait and pounce technique.  Set up closer than normal to the near post and take the step toward the far post when he sees the striker is about to shoot.  Either play is instinct and takes great timing, but let's be honest.  A 1 v 1 vs the keeper should be scored almost every time so these are last ditch efforts.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Apr 18, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Parents go crazy when a keeper takes out a player but have NO problem with their kids kicking at the keeper when they already have their hands on the ball.  Happened recently in futsal; told my kid that if it was me I would have stood  up and start swinging. Luckily she is calmer than me.  At a minimum she need to stuff her gloves into their face.  The refs were useless.


The old stinky glove face wash!  Like playoff hockey.  Love it.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 18, 2017)

PaytoplayinLancaster? said:


> The crazy Ivan only works if the striker takes too big of a touch.  If they maintain control of the ball then they can shoot to that far post accurately.  The idea behind the move is to close down the distance and force an errant shot because the striker runs out of time and space.  If he keeps getting beat to the far post he should do a bait and pounce technique.  Set up closer than normal to the near post and take the step toward the far post when he sees the striker is about to shoot.  Either play is instinct and takes great timing, but let's be honest.  A 1 v 1 vs the keeper should be scored almost every time so these are last ditch efforts.


Thanks for the tip!  I think I know what you mean but if you have a video would be useful to see.  . With the crazy Ivan the idea is your body blocks the far post if done right.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Apr 18, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I think I know what you mean but if you have a video would be useful to see.  . With the crazy Ivan the idea is your body blocks the far post if done right.


The only time to do a crazy Ivan is when it is a loose ball so dont worry about covering.  It's a pure battle of wills to get to the ball first.  You get to the ball as quickly as possible then position yourself so a rebound goes away from the goal and your defenders can recover.  The striker will fall over the ball if timed right then act like there was sniper in the parking lot begging for the ref to award a PK to cover up his bad touch.


----------



## GKDad65 (Apr 18, 2017)

Goalkeeper lives matter !


----------



## pewpew (Apr 18, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Parents go crazy when a keeper takes out a player but have NO problem with their kids kicking at the keeper when they already have their hands on the ball.  Happened recently in futsal; told my kid that if it was me I would have stood  up and start swinging. Luckily she is calmer than me.  At a minimum she need to stuff her gloves into their face.  The refs were useless.


THIS ^^^^^
My daughter wanted to play Spring League at school. It's co-ed so I told her to be careful with the boys that will do anything to score and don't know when to back off. She took kicks to the head twice. First time the ref did nothing. The other game the striker was given a yellow card. Big effin' deal. He took 3 steps and still tried to kick the ball out of her hands. She hung on to the ball though. Had a nice lump on the side of her face. I wanted to slap that kid and his parents who threw their arms up when he got carded.
As for that high ball that the striker keeps on chasing and the GK is about to catch...I tell my daughter the striker has a choice..back off..or eat a knee!!


----------



## ferbert (Apr 19, 2017)

1 v 1 is one the most challenging factors for keepers (in my opinion).  I love to see keepers defending their area as truly warriors. However, all these moves and attacks are quite dangerous if your keeper hasn’t been trained properly on this technique. The idea is to defend your goal in the safest manner possible.

I don’t think 1 v 1 will end up most of the times in a goal, as I read in one post above. In my experience with my son, he handles 1 v 1 so good, shutting down 80% of the plays with no problems.  

I agree that majority of coaches have no clue on how to develop a keeper, unless your coach is a keeper (as mine), but I will say, encourage your son or daughter to get out the goal area and explore possible alternatives to improve.

I’ll share a highlight video of my son from last season. This 11 years old kid made a huge impact on his team success


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2017)

ferbert said:


> 1 v 1 is one the most challenging factors for keepers (in my opinion).  I love to see keepers defending their area as truly warriors. However, all these moves and attacks are quite dangerous if your keeper hasn’t been trained properly on this technique. The idea is to defend your goal in the safest manner possible.
> 
> I don’t think 1 v 1 will end up most of the times in a goal, as I read in one post above. In my experience with my son, he handles 1 v 1 so good, shutting down 80% of the plays with no problems.
> 
> ...


Has he been injured yet?


----------



## ferbert (Apr 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Has he been injured yet?


He has not been injured, neither other players. 
When he was 7 years old, i remember he was kicked on his face. but that incident made him more cautious.


----------



## AFC (Apr 19, 2017)

It's very rare for goalkeeper to get injured defending 1 v 1. The most common cause of injuries I've seen is getting the balls out of the air on the corner kicks.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2017)

AFC said:


> It's very rare for goalkeeper to get injured defending 1 v 1. The most common cause of injuries I've seen is getting the balls out of the air on the corner kicks.


Nonsense.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2017)

ferbert said:


> He has not been injured, neither other players.
> When he was 7 years old, i remember he was kicked on his face. but that incident made him more cautious.


A severe injury (defined as one that knocks him out of play for a timer) can define his willingness to risk injury.   All good adult keepers I know of have been heavily injured at one time or another - going back to Alan Mayer of the indoor Sockers, who was one of the first to wear a helmet after suffering multiple concussions.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 19, 2017)

ferbert said:


> 1 v 1 is one the most challenging factors for keepers (in my opinion).  I love to see keepers defending their area as truly warriors. However, all these moves and attacks are quite dangerous if your keeper hasn’t been trained properly on this technique. The idea is to defend your goal in the safest manner possible.
> 
> I don’t think 1 v 1 will end up most of the times in a goal, as I read in one post above. In my experience with my son, he handles 1 v 1 so good, shutting down 80% of the plays with no problems.
> 
> ...


He's a little beast back there.  Great timing and instincts.  Enjoy this age while it lasts, dad.  It goes by fast!


----------



## ferbert (Apr 19, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> He's a little beast back there.  Great timing and instincts.  Enjoy this age while it lasts, dad.  It goes by fast!


Thank you Mystery for the advise. Now that I am thinking about it, It's been 4 years since he started to play and I had those memories. time flies!!


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 19, 2017)

ferbert said:


> 1 v 1 is one the most challenging factors for keepers (in my opinion).  I love to see keepers defending their area as truly warriors. However, all these moves and attacks are quite dangerous if your keeper hasn’t been trained properly on this technique. The idea is to defend your goal in the safest manner possible.
> 
> I don’t think 1 v 1 will end up most of the times in a goal, as I read in one post above. In my experience with my son, he handles 1 v 1 so good, shutting down 80% of the plays with no problems.
> 
> ...


I've shared your video with ds to inspire him. awesome!  My ds is so far this season is 100% straight on using the traditional method but much less on wings.  Usually beat by a move or shot to far post which is why I'm introducing the crazy Ivan.


----------

